# ما هي عيوب اللحام؟؟؟؟



## mody_4love (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجوك اتحتاج معرفه ماهيا عيوب اللحام وكيفيه علاجها 
و ارجو لمن لديه اي مرجع او كتاب لا يبخل به وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## m.s.f (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*basic welding*

معلومات عامة عن اللحام


----------



## ايهاب الزيات (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخى العزيز وبالتوفيق الدائم والاستفادة من خبراتك


----------



## waled.suliman (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*تعلن شركة نايا للخدمات الهندسية والتجارة*​​ عن استمرارها في أقامة الدورات التخصصية والاحترافية في مجال التفتيش الفني للعاملين في مجال الصناعة النفطية والغازية ومعامل الحديد والسيارات والصناعات الحديدية وخطوط ألإنتاج وكافة الشركات التي تعمل في مجال الهندسية الميكانيكية حيث ستبدأ سلسلة الدورات للطرق ألاختباريه الخمسة
*(**RT**, **UT**, **VT, MPI, LPT**)*​يوم *22/10/2011* وعلى النحو التالي:​ 
*ASNT- UT - Level II*​*ASNT- RT - Level II*​*ASNT- VT - Level II*​*ASNT- MPI - Level II*​*ASNT- LPT - Level II*​ 
 حيث سيحاضر ويدرب في هذه الدورات محاضر معتمد من الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبارات اللاتلافية ASNT وحاصل على المستوى الثالث للطرق ألاختباريه الخمسة LEVEL III for 5 Methods

***حيث ستركز دورة *RT* على التدريب العملي على لتصوير ألشعاعي لوصلات للحام (الأنابيب والصفائح) PIPE & Plate وتفسير أفلام التصوير و إيجاد عيوب وصلات اللحام Welding Defect وعلى تقنيات التصوير ألشعاعي وستستمر هذه الدورة مدة 7 أيام حيث تأهل هذه الدورة الناجحين فيها ليكونوا مصورين شعاعين ومفسرين أفلام - Radiographer & Interpreter

*وستركز دورة *UT* على التدريب العملي والنظري على فحص الأنابيب والصفائح و وصلات اللحام بواسطة الأمواج الصوتية واكتشاف أي عيوب داخلية تصنيعية أو تأكليه داخل المعدن سواء في الأنابيب او الصفائح او عيوب اللحام الحاصلة أثناء عملية اللحام داخل الوصلات الملحومة وستستمر هذه الدورة 7 ايام وذلك بواسطة Angle & normal Probe

*وستركز دورة الفحص البصري *VT* على واجبات مفتش اللحام وعلى فحص وصلات اللحام بصريا بواسطة الوسائل المساعدة وعل واجبات مفتش اللحام قبل وأثناء وبعد اللحام ومراقبة أداء اللحامين والأشراف على تنفيذ مواصفات اللحام المطلوبة والمحددة في welding procedures وستؤهل هذه الدورة الناجحين فيها ليصبحوا مفتشين لحام حيث تكافئ هذه الشهادة شهادة أل *CSWIP 3.0 = ASNT VT- Level II *​ 
*وستركز دورتي الفحص بالجزيئات المغناطيسية والسوائل النافذة *MPI + LPT* على التدريب العملي لكشف العيوب السطحية للحام وكشف أي عيوب سطحية ضمن المعدن نفسه وذلك للأنابيب والصفائح والتجهيزات الأخرى fittingمثل التشققات أو الكسور

*لغة التدريب: عربي / انجليزي*

 الإقامة مؤمنة في دمشق على حساب المتدرب



*fees*​*LEvel*​*Period*​*Course*​​*25000** S.P*​​ 
*Level II*​ 
*22/10 إلى 28/10*​ 
*صباحي*​*ASNT RT- -Level II*​*(**Radiographic Test**)*​​​​* 30000** S.P*​​​*Level I & II*​​​*22/10 إلى 28/10*
*مسائي*​ 
*ASN –MPI –Level II*​*(Magnetic Particles Test)*​*+*​*ASNT –LPT –Level II*​*(Liquid Penetration Test)*​​*25000** S.P*​ 
*Level I & II*​ 
*29**/10 إلى 04/11*
*مسائي*​*ASNT -UT- Level II*​*(Ultrasonic Test)*​​*30000** S.P*​ 
*Level I & II*​ 
*29**/10 إلى 04/11*
*صباحي*​*ASNT -VT- Level II*​*(Visual Test)*​ 
*حسم خاص للمجموعات والشركات*​*حسم خاص لطلاب كليات الهندسة السورية*​*شاكرين للجميع حسن ألاهتمام*​​*لمزيد من المعلومات والتسجيل يرجى الاتصال على الرقم التالي **00963944931052*​​*والله ولي التوفيق*​


----------



## Altaher marine (20 نوفمبر 2013)

mody_4love قال:


> ارجوك اتحتاج معرفه ماهيا عيوب اللحام وكيفيه علاجها
> و ارجو لمن لديه اي مرجع او كتاب لا يبخل به وجزاك كل الخير


 اي نوع من اللحام فيوجد لحام عادي ويوجد لحام تحت الماء ويوجد لحام علي الجاف تحت الماء (في غرفه معزوله من الماء)


----------

